# 24" Mädchenfahrrad - Kauftipp?



## Snake (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine Tochter, die in kürze 8 Jahre wird, ein Mädchenfahrrad in 24 Zoll. Wohl gemerkt, kein reines MTB, es soll mit Schutzblechen und Licht ausgestattet sein. 

Bislang sind folgend Bikes unter den letzten 4: 

1) Winora Pole Position ER24 (21 Gänge) 329€
2) Bulls Tokee Street (18 Gänge, mit Federgabel) 400€
3) Pegasus Passion (7 Gang Nabenschaltung) 500€
4) Puky Skyride 24-7 Alu city (7 Gang Nabenschaltung) 470€

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Bikes? Worauf sollte man besonders achten (LED Lampen? Bremsen - bei Puky gibt es für den Preis bereits V-Brake etc.)? Oder habt Ihr noch andere Räder, die Ihr empfehlen könnt? Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Ann (2. April 2014)

Ist deine Tochter mit allen schon probegefahren? Hat sie vor allem, die doch sehr schweren Räder wirklich getestet und kommt damit zurecht? Schutzbleche und Licht kannst du auch an ein leichtes Fahrrad machen. Wie groß ist deine Tochter, welche Schrittlänge hat sie? Wo fahrt ihr, wegen Federgabel und Anzahl Gänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (2. April 2014)

EXTERNUM Juveni MAXI






Oder Specialzed Hotrock Girl und Akku-Beleuchtung dazu kaufen.


----------



## Snake (2. April 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> Ist deine Tochter mit allen schon probegefahren? Hat sie vor allem, die doch sehr schweren Räder wirklich getestet und kommt damit zurecht? Schutzbleche und Licht kannst du auch an ein leichtes Fahrrad machen. Wie groß ist deine Tochter, welche Schrittlänge hat sie? Wo fahrt ihr, wegen Federgabel und Anzahl Gänge?



Größe passt, sie ist bei einer Freundin mal Probe gefahren. Ansonsten soll das schon eine Geburtstagsüberraschung werden. Sie hat derzeit ein 20" mit drei Gängen. Ich denke, dass eine 7Gang-Nabenschaltung ausreichen würde, allerdings haben wir hier im "Oberbergischen" (Gummersbach - NRW) schon ein paar ordentliche Anstiege, zumindest für Kids . Mehr Gänge wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber ist natürlich auch schwieriger zu kapieren.


----------



## Snake (2. April 2014)

@Cyborg: Das Externum ist mir definitiv zu teuer. Das Hotrock gefällt und mit 430€ im Rahmen.


----------



## Ann (2. April 2014)

Ich denke mal, sie ist nicht alle probegefahren, oder? Die Räder haben teilweise ne ganz unterschiedliche Ergonomie, meine kam z.B. mit dem Skyride überhaupt nicht zurecht. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal die leichten Bikes, die hier immer und immer wieder empfohlen werden, anschauen. Meine Tochter würde nie mehr ein Bike in 24" mit 13, 14 oder noch mehr Kilos fahren, seit sie weiß, wie schön sich 10 kg mit Schutzblecher, Gepäckträger, Licht etc. fahren lassen  Ich bin heilfroh, hier aufs Forum gehört zu haben, sonst wäre der nächste Kauf auch wieder schief gegangen 

Schau dir mal Kania, Pepperbikes, Frog, Woom etc. an, die wiegen doch viel weniger und sind gute Räder. Mein Favorit ist immer noch Islabikes, aber dazu brauchst du Beziehungen in England, die liefern leider nicht mehr nach DE.


----------



## JoeCool (2. April 2014)

Das Stevens finde ich auch sehr interessant - kein Schnick Schnack und schön leicht...





Schutzbleche und Licht müßte man nachrüsten...


----------



## siq (15. April 2014)

Ich habe auch das Stevens 24 SL (2014er Modell) als gute Ausgangsbasis genommen. Den ganzen Umbau nachzulesen hier ->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stevens-kid-sport-sl-24.663244/

fertig sieht das Bike dann so aus (vorne und hinten inkl. mit Akkulampen). Es wiegt so wie abgebildet übrigens 11.27kg.


----------



## Snake (15. April 2014)

Sehr schöner Aufbau!!! 

Wie lange fahren die Kids eigentlich auf so einem 24 Zoll Teil, bis dann doch ein größeres fällig wird?


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2014)

Das sind zwei Zoll, also 5cm, spiegelt sich auch meist in dem Größenverhältnis der 24er zu 26er Rahmen (kleinste Größen) wider. Macht bei einem durchschnittlichen Kind irgendwas zwischen ein und zwei Jahren.

Ich glaube allerdings, daß es dann eher drauf ankommt, wie wohl sie sich auf dem Rad fühlen - und da zählt der Coolness-Faktor ganz stark mit rein. 24er ist ein Kinderrad, 26er ein richtiges MTB. Dann noch die Farben etc.

Insofern auch von mir ganz schön gewagt, jetzt schon das Rad für in drei Jahren im Keller stehen zu haben, wenn Philipp acht wird. Ich seh's schon kommen: "Oh nee, Papa, das geht gar nicht..."


----------



## siq (16. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich glaube allerdings, daß es dann eher drauf ankommt, wie wohl sie sich auf dem Rad fühlen - und da zählt der Coolness-Faktor ganz stark mit rein


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Meine Tochter ist derweil immer noch sehr begeistert und fährt so oft mit ihrem Rad wie sie nur kann. Auch hat sie schon Liedchen gedichtet "sie und ihr Velo". Von daher ist es mir und sicher auch anderen "Bike verrückten Mamis und Papis" allemal Wert, wenn der Nachwuchs Spass damit hat (der Faktor Bewegung ist ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich) . Ausserdem musste ja eh etwas neues her und ich hatte ja schliesslich auch "etwas Spass" beim Auf/Umbau. Der gar nicht mal so wahnsinnige Mehrpreis ist da schon gut investiert, auch wenn das 24er dann nach 2Jahren schon wieder zu klein sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

